# Precista owners' club



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

PRS-18A. Cracking watch.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's my PRS-3LE...............


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

My current crop minus the Dreadnought GMT


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

dowsing said:


> My current crop minus the Dreadnought GMT


That's the stuff.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Your photo is miles better than mine. ^^^


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

PRS-82










PRS-22


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

dowsing said:


> My current crop minus the Dreadnought GMT


 Something new to replace the DN GMT


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Lovely. what movement does it have?

You really like a Precista, don't you? I agree - they're very nice, but what is it that makes them especially attractive to you?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

badgersdad said:


> Lovely. what movement does it have?
> 
> You really like a Precista, don't you? I agree - they're very nice, but what is it that makes them especially attractive to you?


Guilty as charged! I think they are good value and I like the majority of their designs.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I will join in now with the PRS 18

http://


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)




----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, Now this is an old boy, with a beautiful movement.....  ......Bob.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Had this on all weekend but yet to test a few different coloured straps.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

deepreddave said:


> Had this on all weekend but yet to test a few different coloured straps.


 Got mine on Wednesday and have tried many straps. Can't go wrong - looks good on pretty much anything.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Dont know how i missed this first time round??

Here is my first love. 30th from the wife


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorely tempted by a PRS 18Q so thought I'd give this a bump...


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Recently acquired PRS 18Q, great paired up with a Timefactors two piece NATO style deployant strap.



















And the lume is outstanding.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Here again with the upgraded version of the Precista PRS-18Q--COSC.

Again paired with the Timefactors two piece NATO style deployant strap but this time in Grey.

DSC_0430 by Paul, on Flickr

IMG_20180322_142615 by Paul, on Flickr

IMG_20180322_142714 by Paul, on Flickr

And finally a side by side comparison shot.

DSC_0452 by Paul, on Flickr

Cheers :thumbs_up:


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

brummie1875 said:


> Here again with the upgraded version of the Precista PRS-18Q--COSC.
> 
> Again paired with the Timefactors two piece NATO style deployant strap but this time in Grey.
> 
> ...


 What do you think of the lume on the CSOC version?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

And in the old days,screw off top and back 9ct


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

KAS118 said:


> What do you think of the lume on the CSOC version?


 Not a patch on the lume on the original tbh. Timekeeping is great, bezel is not so good but its still a keeper.

Now I have added the Precista PRS-45 Aerotimer to the collection as seen below, the lume on that is good.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/123660-new-arrival/&do=embed


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

brummie1875 said:


> Not a patch on the lume on the original tbh. Timekeeping is great, bezel is not so good but its still a keeper.
> 
> Now I have added the Precista PRS-45 Aerotimer to the collection as seen below, the lume on that is good.
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/123660-new-arrival/&do=embed


 Yeah, the lume of the PRS-45 does look great - I wonder what went wrong with the lume on CSOC PRS-18Q - looks like there's plenty of it


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

I don't know what went wrong with it but I'm pretty sure that it won't happen again. 
For me it is not a game changer as I don't wear a watch overnight and if I'm out and it's too dark to see the dial of my watch I'm either lost or have fallen into a hole.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

My newest addition to the collection:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

New in just before Christmas was the Precista PRS-45 Aerotimer.

At 42mm excluding crown and 50mm lug-lug with a depth of 13mm and a 20mm lug spacing it is up towards my comfort limit.
Housing a Seiko VK64A mecaquartz chronograph movement beneath a box sapphire crystal, with a 100m water resistance a 120 click unidirectional bezel with sapphire insert and a stainless steel beads of rice bracelet or alternatively a leather strap with deployant clasp, it is IMO a great looking watch and VFM to boot.

PICTURE TIME. :biggrin:





































































:thumbs_up:


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

brummie1875 said:


> New in just before Christmas was the Precista PRS-45 Aerotimer.
> 
> At 42mm excluding crown and 50mm lug-lug with a depth of 13mm and a 20mm lug spacing it is up towards my comfort limit.
> Housing a Seiko VK64A mecaquartz chronograph movement beneath a box sapphire crystal, with a 100m water resistance a 120 click unidirectional bezel with sapphire insert and a stainless steel beads of rice bracelet or alternatively a leather strap with deployant clasp, it is IMO a great looking watch and VFM to boot.
> ...


 That is a great looking watch - how do you find the bracelet - in particular the clasp adjuster?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Fabulous. The bracelet is very comfortable and I have the clasp adjuster out 1 notch at the moment but some mornings it can go fully in, easily adjustable throughout the day if necessary.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Another recent addition to the Precista collection has been this PRS-5 Chronograph.

41mm dia Inc crown with a lug-lug of 45.5mm, 14.75 mm deep.

High domed acrylic crystal, 20mm lug spacing, screw on back ( this one came with both exhibition and solid backs) drilled lugs and a Seagull ST-19 handwinding movement.

Wearing on one of Pav's beautiful leather handmade straps.























































:thumbs_up:


----------



## cosmic55 (May 31, 2019)

I have the offer of a Precista PRS-53 which I am tempted by. The only problem is value. I have no idea what a fair price is.

Any thoughts??



brummie1875 said:


> Another recent addition to the Precista collection has been this PRS-5 Chronograph.
> 
> 41mm dia Inc crown with a lug-lug of 45.5mm, 14.75 mm deep.
> 
> ...


 Wheree do you find these? Timefactors forum? Seagull movement looks impressive


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

That's the fat arrow one isn't it?

Can't see any recent sales of them on eBay and I don't know what they are fetching second hand I see the Zeno automatic version are selling for a little over £400 brand new on eBay

They seem to be quiet of a rarity but my advice would be only pay what you feel comfortable with. :thumbs-up:


----------



## cosmic55 (May 31, 2019)

brummie1875 said:


> That's the fat arrow one isn't it?
> 
> Can't see any recent sales of them on eBay and I don't know what they are fetching second hand I see the Zeno automatic version are selling for a little over £400 brand new on eBay
> 
> They seem to be quiet of a rarity but my advice would be only pay what you feel comfortable with. :thumbs-up:


 Yes that's the one. Very like the PRS-29A which is what I was originally looking for.

From what I can tell there were less than 300 made so quite rare.

No recent sales on ebay and I found a couple that were sold a long time ago for significantly less but that doesn't give an accurate idea of price.

The price is only slightly less than the new ones you have seen although it's manual wound.

Currently weighing up between the 53 and another watch and struggling to decide!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

cosmic55 said:


> Yes that's the one. Very like the PRS-29A which is what I was originally looking for.
> 
> From what I can tell there were less than 300 made so quite rare.
> 
> ...


 The 29A is a lovely watch to wear I have the new version, also manual wind and only a smidge smaller.


----------



## cosmic55 (May 31, 2019)

brummie1875 said:


> The 29A is a lovely watch to wear I have the new version, also manual wind and only a smidge smaller.


 I quite like the smaller size, closer to the original.

Is yours the sapphire version?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

cosmic55 said:


> I quite like the smaller size, closer to the original.
> 
> Is yours the sapphire version?


 Yes it is, I have both the Black 29A and the White 29AM and they are excellent.


----------



## cosmic55 (May 31, 2019)

brummie1875 said:


> Yes it is, I have both the Black 29A and the White 29AM and they are excellent.


 Both really nice, I like the blue hands on the AM


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Precista PRS-10 , another relatively cheap but practical daily beater.

View attachment 36836


----------

